# 1957 Chevrolet Bel Air - Remove Swirls - Modeled by Kristin



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1957 Chevrolet Bel Air - Remove Swirls - Modeled by Kristin*

Here's our project car for this week's "Autogeek's Car of the Week", it's a 1957 Chevy Bel Air that's a restorod in very nice condition except the paint is completely thrashed.

In the video and pictures below I document the true and accurate condition of the paint before me, PJ from Dodo Juice and a team of "Car Guys" attack it to remove the swirls and restore a show car finish.

*1957 Chevrolet Bel Air - Completely filled with Swirls & Scratches*​




















































































































































This is going to be a challenge to get this done by 9:30 as that's when *Kristin* our new Swirl Girl arrives to inspect our work with the Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light.

*Stay tuned...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Hey can all my forum friends help me to give Kristin a warm Detail World welcome?
(Yes, that's an encouragement to reply to this thread)*


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well cant wait to see bote these beauties

where and when


got to love the bel air


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Beeautiful... and the Chevy's pretty cool too!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Working on the pictures right now... car came out beautiful using Dodo Juice Orange Crush...

*I introduce to you our newest Swirl Girl... Kristin!*


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Wowzers! Swirl girls rock!:thumb:


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice girl, nice job done, nice girl...

Did´nt even notice the Dodo before looking 3rd time at picture!!

But very nice job with the paint, would love to be able to have some of these type of cars to work on in my country! And the swirl girl could attend for free...


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Please insert sexist cliche remark below. ( sorry, i don't know how to accent the 'e' )


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Red is such a good colour if it's looked after. Can you guys please pack it in. I've been looking around for a swirl gun, now I'm supposed to be looking for swirl girls. Oh man. I think I'm just going to do sulk in the corner with my cleaning stuff. Welcome Kristin to DW. :wave:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Mike Phillips said:


> Working on the pictures right now... car came out beautiful using Dodo Juice Orange Crush...
> 
> *I introduce to you our newest Swirl Girl... Kristin!*


My eyes have lost all focus with this pic....I just don't know where to look first <gulp>

Got any close-ups of Kristin looking at the 'lower parts' of the car ? :argie:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> My eyes have lost all focus with this pic....I just don't know where to look first <gulp>
> 
> Got any close-ups of Kristin looking at the 'lower parts' of the car ? :argie:


No...

I do have this one from the 1934 Blown Ford Pick-up we buffed out today...

*1934 Blown Ford Pick-up Streetrod wearing a coat of Wolfgang Füzion!*










*Kristin inspecting for swirls using a Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light...*










:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^ now THAT car is absolutely stunning......too good for the roads, imo :argie: :argie: :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

never mind the cars, lets have more swirl girls..


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow the clear on that car is superb, is that a "kandi" colour?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Wow the clear on that car is superb, is that a "kandi" colour?


Yes, the paint is HOK (House of Kolor), Candy Apple Red over a Gold Base.

The car and the paint look just like you see in the pictures...

:thumb:


----------

